# Web Devs: Q?s about resources



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had the pleasure of reading the 2 big threads / testimonials on *Web Dev *related topics and got some interesting points. Thanks for the input. As someone who is just getting back into it after touching on it over a decade ago (seriously - was looking @ all the old books I had), it's been interesting and are pretty wild I must say. 
I've been combing through some books I purchased online, and a few sites. 

But for all the web dev pros out here, what are some of your fave resources/books?? I'm in the middle of reading a few more this weekend and here are some of the ones i've been reco'd:

The Site Point suite of books.
CSS Mastery: reading this on the weekend. 
Considering a *Lynda.com* acct. 
Smashing Mag seems like a great resource. What are their books like??

what are some of your recommendations and why?? 

Anyone have a good CSS resource? 

My bro who is a web producer was saying that JS is pretty important these days. I've been spending the last few weeks on CSS and am starting to look @ PHP today (as we speak actually)

Anyhow, again, many thanks for whatever info gets posted up. 

cheers.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

sitepoint is a good goldmine of info. 

CSS has come a long way, and there are some really great frameworks to check out, like say _s starter themes for custom wordpress (I'm using that now) bootstrap, check out SASS for CSS, there are some ver cool things out there.

Coming from being an advanced actionscripter, it's great how js/jQuery and PHP is almost identical to what I already know, so I'm finding I can convert loads of great classes I've written in flash to use in js/jQuery with PHP.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Also, I don't know if mac devs here with virtualization tools like parallels or vmWare have seen this.

But M$ has made available images for most windows OSs with various versions of IE for testing here: Cross-browser testing simplified | Testing made easier in Internet Explorer | modern.IE

fantastic.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Interesting. I can't load the page though 

HTTP Error 500 (Internal Server Error): An unexpected condition was encountered while the server was attempting to fulfill the request.

Surprised? No, not at all.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

loaded up ok here now.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Yep working here now. I hadn't seen these before (I have all my own VMs) but definitely gonna check them out, thanks!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think they released a few more. Great resource.

I have win XP/7 each with a number of different browsers, but these really made it easier to deal with IE.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a bunch of SITEPOINT books. Not bad. Not as amazing as I thought they might be. But I'll be going through more and I'll make my final call then. I've found a few other resources like css-trick.com - which has been pretty awesome, as well as stackoverflow.com

I must say, there generally seems to be an answer to most things online, but I still love going through books. Even eBooks are tough since highlighting isn't inherently possible but it's cool being able to just going through a few diff books @ once, in the subway!


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

groovetube said:


> I think they released a few more. Great resource.
> 
> I have win XP/7 each with a number of different browsers, but these really made it easier to deal with IE.


Have you tried running them for any length of time? The one that I downloaded to test with seemed to have a 90 day timeout, or so they say on the desktop. It would suck to have to re-download and set them up again every 3 months.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Also, I don't know if mac devs here with virtualization tools like parallels or vmWare have seen this.
> 
> But M$ has made available images for most windows OSs with various versions of IE for testing here: Cross-browser testing simplified | Testing made easier in Internet Explorer | modern.IE
> 
> fantastic.


Yep I found BrowserStack a couple of years ago, works great.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Gerk said:


> Have you tried running them for any length of time? The one that I downloaded to test with seemed to have a 90 day timeout, or so they say on the desktop. It would suck to have to re-download and set them up again every 3 months.


hmmm, I've never noticed that.


----------



## aylwin (Jul 27, 2005)

Anything from alistapart/abookapart is good too.


----------



## gochi123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Try Lynda.com lots of tutorials.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

aylwin said:


> Anything from alistapart/abookapart is good too.


They have a great set of books. Bought the eBooks. Amazing. 

I'd to love attend *An Event Apart* one day. To see what they're all about it


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

gochi123 said:


> Try Lynda.com lots of tutorials.


Yup. I have watched a few. Thanks. 

They're a great resource actually. For the cost of about 4 beers/month. Not mad at that.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

And for anyone who listens to the Shop Talk Show podcast, *Louis Lazaris* of Impressive Web, the dextrous CSS coder form Toronto will be on this week (Feb 13th). If that tickles anyone's fancy.


----------

